# Grist mill



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Some members may not realize that when they post pictures in their profile album, they only get seen if someone goes to your album. I find amazing pictures sometimes. (as a mod we see all pics posted in albums)

Check these out, I'd love to hear the story behind these!

Grist Mill


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link RCP,, a once in a lifetime project that I have been with for nearly two years. am trying to post some more pics but having some difficulty. one of the last operating mills in the piedmont of the blueridge, the new owner decided after 50 years of decay it was time to resurect for personal office/ man pad. I was very lucky with this one, alot of learning, improv and trial and error. They were able to salvage most of the exisiting timber frame and macherinery, while using reclaimed, resawned heart pine for floors. Include an entire glass wall, original grinding stone and crane, with newdrywall/wainscoating interspersed among the timber frame, it was my job was to walk that balance and marry the old and the new.I had some help initially from my old boss, but the bulk of the project is all me. This place also drove the first contractor crazy, but the second fellow had the vision and the skill to finish, with virtually no nails,, check out that staircase..... I used alot of zar antique flat poly to lock in the patina of the machinery and used that on the floors as well,, a real stunning look, new cedar siding, hope to have pic posted, and masive rock work fo the basement,, this place is spectacular. The owner is a private fellow so i am reluctant to give out to much info on location. but will post more info and pics of the process soon, heading out there today to work on the new decks..


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

STUNNING!:thumbsup:


----------

